# 4 kittens in search for a home in Mumbai, India



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

My friend's found 4 kittens ~8 weeks old, 3 females and 1 male.
He allergic and can't keep them for too long.
Unfortunately I can't keep them because my own kitten's just gotten spayed today.
If there is anyone in the Mumbai, Navi Mumbai, Thane area that would like to give them a home, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay the little boy's gone and only the girls are left now. I'd post a picture of them but I don't know how.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

*Insensitive humans*

Earlier I made a post about 4 kittens that needed home. One was adopted and three remain.
I asked a couple friends if they wanted kittens or new anyone with prior experience who'd be interested (I realised there may not be a lot of people on here from Mumbai or India in general). I explained to them why the guy who had found them, can't keep them,(severe allergies), and why I can't keep them (Penelope got spayed today). They also asked me what would happen if they couldn't find them a home. I told them how they'd go to a shelter and if they wouldn't get adopted over a certain period of time, they'd be put to sleep, which was something no one wanted.
And I could've lived with a simple "no" from them, but I had a group of 7 of my college friends laugh at me and say "why do you care if some stupid thing lives or not? They don't have feeling ot anything".
And this comes from a group of medical students.
Some people are just so insensitive and cold hearted that it makes me wanna say things to them that would possible end up in me being banned in this forum if I were to say them here.

I'm also attaching a picture of the three lovely ladies that need homes, just incase.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Compassion for animals is a learned thing.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Then more people should learn it.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

I have the same issue with my work colleagues. My cats are my babies. When they're ill I'm devastated and worried.

My 21 year old car died 2 years ago in march. When she passed I'd booked the day off as holiday as I knew it was coming (we had to have her put to sleep as she started to vomit everything and poop blood :,-( ). Only one person in my team understood what that cat meant to me. The rest were joking around, making comments as to how ridiculous it was I took a day off for the death of my cat.

What people don't understand is these aren't just cats or animals. They're part of the family, iving beings who have worth!

I'd had Karis since I was 4. We'd grown up together. She was there for me when my dad left, when I had exam stress, through abusive ex's. she wasn't a cat, she was my sister.

Now, I have two rescue cats. One extremely, unbelievably abused. The kind of stuff that when you hear you can't believe people would do to anything, let alone a defenceless animal.

Mika had to have her own room for YEARS as she couldn't handle open spaces due to being confined in a metre squared w/c for over a year. People laugh when I tell them that...then i explain what she went through...only then do they shut up.

I volunteer at our local RSPCA when I can, and honestly, I want to take a new one home with me whenever I go, so why don't all people feel like this. Why should an animal lose its life over people's negligence? Our local RSPCA is so full of abandoned cats they can't physically take anymore.

Sorry to rant, but ill just never understand how people can see these innocent beings and feel nothing.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Your thread has led me to an insight... I DO want a new cat...and money's no object... Padmja I'd gladly take them in,but I live a LITTLE far away! Do they like ghee?


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Since I last posted, two of the three kittens have been adopted. And I'm hoping the last one's adopted soon too. 
Thank you for your support.

Bluemilk, I don't think they've tasted ghee yet, but I'm sure they'd like it.


----------

